# Darksider



## oily_17 (Mar 9, 2008)

OK...I have decided to mod my old case instead of buying a new one for my next PC build.

The name "DARKSIDER" is because this is my first step on to the _darkside_ and also my first modded case build...so here goes.

All inspiration goes to MKmods,and his excellent thread here,which gave me the kick I needed to start modding my case-

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53743


This is what I'm starting with,just a cheap ass case,any hints or tips are very welcome!!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 9, 2008)

first , Thanks

now on to the modding...do you have a pair of these?
http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brands/CF_Files/model_detail.cfm?upc=037103580122
get them, Home depot has a set for like $10, thay cut metal like paper. The red handle versions cut left circles(yellow is just straight). Dremel tools are nice(and expensive) and so are hole saws but these compound action tin snips will last for YEARS and help you with tons of things.

Than take a circular fan grill, hold it over the rear of the case and draw a circle around it and cut on the line.





Thats gonna make whatever fan you use much better and quieter too.

PS: nice case to start with. The front is already modded,lol


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah..will have to bust out the Black&Decker on this one...no tin snips will maybe invest in some.

Was thinking for the rear fan, of mounting the fan to the case,just the blades not the actual housing, and cutting the excess metal away from the case...hard to explain will have to take a pic of what I mean....might be loud with vibration till the case.


Would luv a Dremel ..seriously want one keeping an eye on Ebay.As for the front yeah going for the _stripped naked look_.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry double post ...but if you take the legs of fan and imagine them on the case back with the rest of the metal cut away..






and then a hole drilled in the centre and the fan blades mounted till it..






I will be using the case as the _mounting bracket_ for the fan blades in actual fact,not really worried about noise as I will probably water cool this anyway and cant see it being quiet.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 9, 2008)

very nice idea. I was going to mount a fan that way inside my cooling tube but keep getting sidetracked.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just a small update,haven't had much time this week,but got my window cut in the side panel






Have also applied primer to it and the bare case ready to paint.

I also stripped the front panel down and sprayed some of the parts ready for top coat and some modding.






I am going for a Rover Tahiti Blue pearlescent paint for the outside colour.
Here are some of the front panel pieces sprayed with it.






Not really a good pic ...still need rubbed down and a couple more coats


----------



## MKmods (Mar 14, 2008)

what did you use to cut the window? It looks like a very nice cut..


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> what did you use to cut the window? It looks like a very nice cut..



Cheers!!
An electric jigsaw with a fine tooth steel blade and then gave it a clean up with my hand file.Also got myself some moulding for the edge and clear perspex for the window.
Will probably just clue the window to the rear of the panel.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 14, 2008)

that will give a cleaner look instead of the screws. Nice Job..


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is my idea for the rear fan..






I will cut out the four segments and leave the X to support the fan blades in the middle.I intend to mount the fan blades by drilling a hole through the centre and maybe a rubber grommet insert.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

how are you coming along with the fan mod?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well not had much time but got a few more small parts done.

I finished painting the case inside and trial installed some parts to see how it will all fit inside.







The new PSU is not lining up with holes so will have to alter them a little and also changed my mind on the rear fan as there was not enough strength to support the fan.

Got my new switches for the power and reset and the rest of the parts back on till the front panel,just a few more small bits to do there.

@ MK,was thinking of trying your mod on the rear fan but I can see what you mean that the normal fans are NOT round and sort of squashed looking.Just removed the metal to give better air flow. 








Only to add plexi to side panel window and paint the rest of the outside now.


----------



## Maju (Mar 27, 2008)

Looking good, Like the colour and the fan mount. Might even have a go at something similar with a smaller fan to cool the gfx card ram.
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

Very Nice paint job!
(that blue goes very nicely with the silver)


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks!!  Want to try mounting the LCD poster from the mobo in one of the front panels,will give it a try tomorrow if I get time,should look good.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 27, 2008)

great job so far!  That front panel looks sweet, man, I dig the darker shade of blue with the silver.  

When you cut the window, did you have any issues with the sheet metal warping at all?  Last window I cut, even as careful as I was, somehow the panel ended up being bowed pretty bad.




damn, all these threads with people coming along on some nice-looking mods is making me feel rather pathetic that I haven't gotten off my ass and got started on mine yet.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 27, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> great job so far!  That front panel looks sweet, man, I dig the darker shade of blue with the silver.
> 
> When you cut the window, did you have any issues with the sheet metal warping at all?  Last window I cut, even as careful as I was, somehow the panel ended up being bowed pretty bad.



Thanks!! man.
When I cut the window I used an electric jigsaw with a 32 teeth/inch metal blade.The finer teeth help stop the ripping of the metal and prevent it bowing,also make sure it is well supported underneath.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 28, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Thanks!! man.
> When I cut the window I used an electric jigsaw with a 32 teeth/inch metal blade.The finer teeth help stop the ripping of the metal and prevent it bowing,also make sure it is well supported underneath.



yeah, I had done all that with my old case - like I said, I was as careful as I could be . . . not really sure what happened, really   Only thing I could really think of was that I had taken the cut too close to the rear side of the panel, not leaving enough material for support - or, the aluminum panel was relatively thin.

Oh well, I might order up another panel at some point and try again - or maybe order the side panel with a window already in it, and etch the window . . . will see . . .


keep up the great work though!  I look forward to seeing you progress!


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 28, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Cheers!!
> An electric jigsaw with a fine tooth steel blade and then gave it a clean up with my hand file.Also got myself some moulding for the edge and clear perspex for the window.
> Will probably just clue the window to the rear of the panel.



glue usually moves when you first put it on and will loose it's stick after time, try this


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 28, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> glue usually moves when you first put it on and will loose it's stick after time, try this



Yeah,thanks for the link, I have seen that 3M tape before,you could use any industrial strength tape to hold the plexi in place.

The glue that I use is an epoxy type glue and once applied is very strong and will not move once it is cured.Have used it on various types of plastic and holds well,no probs yet.


----------

